# Habistat thermostat and Exo Terra Dual Top Canopy??



## DeeChe (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi i have a Habistat day/night dimmer thermostat and want to know if it can be connected to the 2 tubes and halogen bulb in the Exo Terra Dual Top Canopy, are they compatible?? 

if not will connecting any fluorescent and basking lamp using a double plug into my hamistat thermostat to dim both fluorescent and basking for day/night simulation?? will that work??

ive not got tubes or basking yet because of these questions i have. hope someone can help.
Cheers Dee.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

the thermostat will not control the fluorescent tubes it will control the halogen bulb though. Fluorescent tubes need a constant supply of electricity so they cannot be thermostatically controlled, you shouldnt need to control those either as they are just there to produce visible light instead of heat. The halogen is on a separate plug so that it can be thermostatically controlled... hope this helps or have i just confused you!


----------

